
Web-Browser inspired by Emacs, extensible with Common Lisp - textread
https://github.com/atlas-engineer/next
======
mark_l_watson
That is so cool! Thanks for writing this. From the repo it looks like 100%
Common Lisp code, except for the WebKit2GTK+ component library.

~~~
textread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15418719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15418719)
Link to the creator's Show HN submission

